

Technology to the Endangered Language Rescue? - sanxion
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/alissa-stern/technology-to-the-endange_b_6225900.html

======
jumasheff
I would add cartoons to the list. As a Kyrgyz native (and a Kyrgyz speaker
living in Kyrgyzstan), I want my son to use our language in everyday life. But
the cartoons he loves are all in Russian. Plus, almost all of his classmates
use Russian as their primary language (though they are taught in Kyrgyz). It's
amazing (and at the same time, quite depressing) that he's learned Russian
himself, though we never use Russian at home. It's also depressing when he
asks "how to say X in Kyrgyz"? (X = a_russian_word). This is the power of
cartoons. There are some enthusiasts, dubbing russian-dubbed cartoons into
Kyrgyz in a "pirate-way", since it costs ~150K[1] to professionally dub a
film. I would also add to the article that film studios (Disney etc.) would
greatly support minor languages by launching "special program" for endangered
and/or minor languages. Like, "hey, here are source files and style guides,
quality audio files/recording environment [light] requirements, please, feel
free to send us dub files and we'll launch the cartoon in your language for
you".

1\.
[http://www.altynkyran.kz/rus/novosti/?cid=0&rid=63](http://www.altynkyran.kz/rus/novosti/?cid=0&rid=63)

PS Interesting articles

Disney Character Voices International (these guys are the ones who choose what
languages to dub into)
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disney_Character_Voices_Interna...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disney_Character_Voices_International)

Language Issues and Disney’s Frozen “Let It Go” Multilanguage Video
[http://nataliejonckheere.com/language-issues-and-disneys-
fro...](http://nataliejonckheere.com/language-issues-and-disneys-frozen-let-
it-go-multilanguage-video/)

How dubbing works.
[http://www.slate.com/articles/news_and_politics/explainer/20...](http://www.slate.com/articles/news_and_politics/explainer/2010/01/avatar_in_spanish_or_french_or_german.html)

